# Pair of TAILS?



## mlandrum (Mar 15, 2017)

These will be Me and Drake's first year memories of Wood Cock season 2016-2017


----------



## GLS (Mar 15, 2017)

Very nice memento.  Did you make it?  Gil


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes Gil, tomorrow me anDrake will be shooting some guail in this chilling weather!!!


----------



## injun joe (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice!
Did you also do the marsh painting in the background?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 16, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 17, 2017)

injun joe said:


> Very nice!
> Did you also do the marsh painting in the background?


Joe, a lady in our church did it, though I am taking classes


----------



## Coach K (Mar 17, 2017)

First time I've seen someone save the tail feathers from their doodles!  You may have started something!


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 18, 2017)

As we are speaking I am having 2 of them mounted Oh, and these two have tails!!


----------

